
What's that word about design elements, how wood should be wood? - qop
I remember HN used to talk about it a lot, sku-something or skeo-something, but it&#x27;s a rule in design that wooden objects should be wooden or something like that. I used to see this word thrown around in every UX thread but I can&#x27;t remember what the damn word is. I&#x27;ve tried googling but I&#x27;m not having much luck.<p>I remember this word bring used a lot right before Material came into public view.<p>If any body knows what I&#x27;m talking about, please help me find this word.
======
qop
It's Skeuomorphism, I found it!

Nevermind!

~~~
Eridrus
A trend that couldn't die fast enough IMO.

~~~
qop
I think the same about drive by content-less comments like this one.

"u suck lmao"

That's what you sound like

~~~
Eridrus
cool

